
Fund this: The Right Arm is a tablet stand like no other - prateekj
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-31747_7-57618615-243/fund-this-the-right-arm-is-a-tablet-stand-like-no-other/
======
bhartzer
Great to see a startup from Austin finally get the accolades it deserves.

